# Specialized Hardrock



## fujative421 (Jun 22, 2006)

Im looking for a dirt jumping bike, and I heard the Specialized Hardrock Sport makes a pretty decent DJ bike. Im not doing massive jumps either. I have disc brakes on my other mountain bike that i could probably put on the Hardrock. Has anyone ridden or heard how good this bike is for dirt jumping? thanks


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

they're okay...not really all that good for DJ but they'll work. if I were you, I'd save up and look around. I've seen P.1s go for $350.00 so try to get a P. series or something like a old kona or STP. the hardrock is okay ...but you're gonna want something better. also, the hardrock doesn not come with disc compatable hubs, so you'd have to buy a whole new wheelset. just save up for an actual dirt jump bike.


----------



## fujative421 (Jun 22, 2006)

ok thanks, i was also lookin at the Kona Shred, or the Haro Escape 8.1


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

fujative421 said:


> ok thanks, i was also lookin at the Kona Shred, or the Haro Escape 8.1


meh, I really dont think the kona is going to be the best bet for your money. whats your budget ? I would suggest something like a used P. or STP ...you can even get the new STP SS for $700.00 they're sick bikes


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DIE! Joking...

Kona is awesome. STP is awesome. 2003 and earlier P.bikes are cool.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

00-05 P. frames are great :thumbsup: just don buy new. can you just build something up ? the giant STP frameset is totally sick.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I know a guy who has a hardrock sport. It looks good, and the rim brakes are fairly good compared to what I've seen. The shocks aren't bad, and the shifters shift fairly well. compared to what I've seen. For $360, the hardrock sport will be a pretty good bike. You can take it off of dirt jumps, but I wouldn't want to take it off of ledges or stairs or to a skatepark or anything like that. The pedals are small and hurt like s#@$ if you slip and slice your shin on them, and the so called "body geometry" seat feels more like a piece of plastic. The frame is pretty nice, very similar in appearence to the 03 P. bikes.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Dude, go to a good shop that sells for "low retail." You can get a 2006 Hardrock Sport for $329 that way. The new ones are awesome, with X7 shifters, Sram components, splined cranks, etc.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hardrocks aren't horrible, but they are great either! i've picked up two Hardrocks Pro's from my local bike shop and got them both for $530 a peice. (one is my bro's, but he never rides it) i'd say if you can afford around 550ish get the hardrock pro, but watch out and compare components. i own an 05 and my bro's was sold as an 06, but has the 05 blue flame paint job like mine...idk what the deal with this is. my 05 had bb7's while my brothers came with bb5's i think. watch out and try to get one with the avid bb7 disk breaks, because they are slighty more adjustable and the rotors seem to clean themselves much better.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

I rip my hardrock on our jumps and wherever me and my boiz ryde dirty.

Although im probably going to sell it as soon as i get a job and buy a more dj suited bicyclette

one of my friends whos crazy (literally he is) rides a trek 820. It has about an inch of travel left in it and he rides it off the biggest jumps he can find. He did a 6 foot drop to basicly flat and its still riding. 6' vert lip dirt jumps too. I dontk now how its still working but it is.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, i tear it up urban style with my hardrock. no dj's really, bu ti'm about to build a few on my back yard!


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

a hardrock seems more of an all mountain hardtail than a jump bike. My friend rides one and sometimes jumps on it and its ok. Needless to say it doesnt get close to my stp in comfort and handling. I say go for a p 1 or an stp ss


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah a hardrock is more of a do it all hardtail then a bike mad only for trails or only for jumping. it does a dec. job of a inexpensive all mtn. hardtail too!


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

fujative421 said:


> Im looking for a dirt jumping bike, and I heard the Specialized Hardrock Sport makes a pretty decent DJ bike. Im not doing massive jumps either. I have disc brakes on my other mountain bike that i could probably put on the Hardrock. Has anyone ridden or heard how good this bike is for dirt jumping? thanks


The Hardrock is a cheap bike that can do it all and built like a tank.

Hardrock in action:

http://thevishfiles.com/thevishfiles.wmv


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dear god, that hardrock took an amazing amount of abuse. makes me kinda want to build up a cheap hardrock.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> dear god, that hardrock took an amazing amount of abuse. makes me kinda want to build up a cheap hardrock.


More Hardrock action:

http://thevishfiles.com/thevishfiles3.wmv


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I bought mine on sale. It's a Comp that i got for $400.
It's a nice bike, but the drivetrain sucks, which is why i'm going to make it a SS.


----------



## Stevo26 (Jul 10, 2006)

i got a hardrock SS disc, its now my only ride i love it.. its a good all around bike. i picked it up for about 400, i definately recommend it for someone with a low budget, i believe they stopped making the SS version but its the same frame just with horizontal dropouts. the bike takes a hell of a beating, i bought it figuring as it breaks ill just upgrade and ill have something to ride in the meantime. im impressed with how it has held up. better bikes definatly exist but for the money you cant go wrong.


----------



## hardrockinG20 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have an '04 (maybe) hardrock SS. It is silver with black flames. 17 inch frame and it works well for me as a beater 'urban' bike. I beat the piss out of it and nothing will break. The brakes are kind of weak tektros. The fork is pretty much toast now after two years of neglect and abuse, but it keeps on ticking. It is going to get demoted to straight up commuter bike after I put together a 24 inch uber urban bike. Just make sure the get a frame smaller than what will probably be recommended.


----------



## hellfearsme (Aug 3, 2006)

*hard rocks are durable*

yes, hardrocks do take a beating, most of the time. i ghost rode my hardrock sport down a hill with some stair sets beside it, my bike went straight for the set, off the set and into the railing. what happened? a tiny chip out of the stem. nothing really broke. the only thing that broke on my hardrock was the deraileur, because my friend went off a high curb (1-1.5 ft) and landed with the deraileur on the top of the curb.


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

digging this up! what about a hardrock with ztr flow rims and reba fork, cause thats what i got. lol not to much abuse just like 4 foot jumps with nice downside landings?


----------

